# Dev Claims They Have a PSP2 in The House, “It’s Pretty Powerfull”



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Dev Claims They Have a PSP2 in The House, “It’s Pretty Powerfull”*
09/17/2010 Written by Zak Islam










Well, we are as surprised as you are. For months PSP2 rumors have been circulating the web, but nothing as solid as this: from out of nowhere Shaun Himmerick, executive producer on the new Mortal Kombat title seemingly confirmed a successor.

IndustryGamers asked the developer if the new Mortal Kombat game would feature for the PSP. Himmerick replied*“We’re not launching day one on all consoles like that. We are looking at them; we have a PSP2 in the house and we’re looking at the engine, like what can it support. Always a big thing for us is the performance. We’re running at 60 fps, what can we do and do we have to build all the art assets over. We’re definitely looking at them. PSP2 looks like it’s a pretty powerful machine. We don’t have a 3DS system in house yet, but we’re looking to get one, and we’ll certainly look at what its power is.”*​Wait, what? I know, we are thinking the same thing too. With Sony being so confident that the PSP has years left in the market, this is certainly a surprise if true. Sony responded to CVG:*“We haven’t announced any news on PSP.”*​So, PSP2 apparently exists. It’s powerful. It’s in developers hands. 

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

It looks great, but if its like the above illustration, it wont be comfortable in my hands and wont ever get used. Would be a shame as it looks the bees knees.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I should clarify here that the image is an artistic rendition of what it could look like. I highly doubt that it would look like this for the very reason you mentioned.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

yeah I saw that image quite some time ago. Thing is though, that hand helds have ever been that comfortable for me since the original gameboy. Making things smaller and sleeker is a well and good, but as my hands have grown, they have just got more uncomfortable. The DSi is actually more to my liking from an ergonomics POV.


----------

